# Metalpless 12-48-28LE



## hunterenvironme (Mar 17, 2012)

Metalpless 12-48-28LE loader plow. 12 foot moldboard with 8 foot wings. Full carbide wing option. Distribution center option so wings fold down to get under trailer kingpins. Has upgraded gusseting package. All hoses, wires, and couplers included. Volvo coupler, will discount if you need another coupler.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll start the bidding at $1,000 for 1 hell of a plow


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm guessing he wants 35k...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm guessing he wants 35k...


Thanks


----------



## hunterenvironme (Mar 17, 2012)

Whoops.... Yeah, 35k obo


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm guessing he wants 35k...


Looks like your the high bid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What size loader was it on?


----------



## hunterenvironme (Mar 17, 2012)

I've had it on two different machines, a jcb436 and a 456. That's a 35,000 lb machine and a 45,000 lb machine. Both machines seem to handle it well


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dang, I figured it was out of my league but figured I'd ask.

Good luck!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like your the high bid.


I don't know if I have that in all my pushers... Just seen it on the MP high roller group... You know who started...



Mark Oomkes said:


> Dang, I figured it was out of my league but figured I'd ask.


Yeah it's not going to work on your 244...


----------

